# best cottagecore villagers?



## pwure (Nov 10, 2020)

i could only find a small thread abt this on reddit and i’m new to the animal crossing games so idk all the different villagers so if u have a cottage or fairy themed island i’m curious what villagers u have or if u know of any good ones to look for! 
so far my list is maple, molly, poppy, lily, fauna, chevre, maggie, goldie, merengue, and i can’t decide between wanting tia or ellie >.< 
these r all normal villagers lol i guess i have a thing for normal villagers but i like only having one animal of each personally 
but pls let me know of ur cottage/ fairy villagers + help me decide between tia and ellie


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 10, 2020)

What does the term “Cottagecore” refer to?


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2020)

i think deirdre would be a good villager for that type of theme !


----------



## pwure (Nov 10, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> What does the term “Cottagecore” refer to?


(anything)-core basically means things to do with that certain “aesthetic” if that makes sense, so cottagecore is just like anything that has a cute nature, forest, cottage-living type look or feel to it — for examples u can google or pinterest cottagecore or cottagecore aesthetic


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 10, 2020)

Teddy (Jock) and Elmer (Lazy) would be perfect.

Some other none Normals would be... Tybalt (Jock), Wolfgang (Cranky), Rudy (Jock), Sparro (Jock), Egbert (Lazy), Fang (Cranky), Grizzly (Cranky), Bangle (Peppy), Beau (Lazy), Bonbon (Peppy).


----------



## Clock (Nov 10, 2020)

All I can think right now are Fauna, Goldie, Molly, Beau, Erik and maybe Daisy.


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 10, 2020)

Maple, Teddy, Fauna, Erik, Deirdre, Bunnie, Molly, and some of the more natural squirrels like Sally, Blaire, or Poppy would all fit well I think. The wolves Whitney, Fang, Chief, and Vivian, too.

If you prefer a more fantasy type theme, then maybe Julian, Diana, Freya, Skye, and Judy.


----------



## pwure (Nov 10, 2020)

pwure said:


> i could only find a small thread abt this on reddit and i’m new to the animal crossing games so idk all the different villagers so if u have a cottage or fairy themed island i’m curious what villagers u have or if u know of any good ones to look for!
> so far my list is maple, molly, poppy, lily, fauna, chevre, maggie, goldie, merengue, and i can’t decide between wanting tia or ellie >.<
> these r all normal villagers lol i guess i have a thing for normal villagers but i like only having one animal of each personally
> but pls let me know of ur cottage/ fairy villagers + help me decide between tia and ellie


++ ik merengue seems a lil out of place but she’s my absolute favorite villager her design is immaculate


----------



## maria110 (Nov 10, 2020)

My island is more fairy tale than cottage core but I've enjoyed having the following villagers  (along with some that have been mentioned several times, like Fauna) --Colton, Carmen, Felicity, Freya, Fang, Prince, Erik, Beau, and Sylvana.


----------



## Mayor Todd (Nov 10, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> What does the term “Cottagecore” refer to?


Pretty much the classic Animal Crossing style.  Cute, country, rustic, relaxing.  Charming.  Wooden bridges, dirt paths, trees.

Some of the old school players prefer that to the more contemporary landscaping options available in New Leaf and New Horizons.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 10, 2020)

I didn't see them on your list but Fang and Erik are also cottagecore in my eyes. That's a lot of normal villagers though. I would get sick of talking to them so quickly.


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 12, 2020)

Purrl maybe? She’s a snooty and there’s just something so cosy and cottage-y to me about the idea of a calico cat snoozing in the sun in the window <3
And unlike the other snooties her design and colours are a bit more natural/rustic?
I also second Erik and Deirdre!


----------



## pwure (Nov 12, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> Purrl maybe? She’s a snooty and there’s just something so cosy and cottage-y to me about the idea of a calico cat snoozing in the sun in the window <3
> And unlike the other snooties her design and colours are a bit more natural/rustic?
> I also second Erik and Deirdre!


for sure adding her to my list omg she’s so cute


----------



## justalittlemad (Nov 13, 2020)

Another normal that might be a good fit would be Coco. Shep could be a good one for smug, Agnes for sisterly, Beau for a lazy, and Pecan makes for a good snooty with a very neutral house.


----------



## Purities (Nov 13, 2020)

a lot of people already said what i would’ve suggested but another possibility is henry? i feel like he‘d be a good fit in a cottagecore themed island  and you’re BANG on with fauna, she was the first i thought of when i red the title  
henry is a green little frog


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 13, 2020)

For a jock I think Antonio the anteater would fit really well? Originally I thought of making a cottagecore island so I looked up villagers and I think Dobie would be good for a cranky as well.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 13, 2020)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> For a jock I think Antonio the anteater would fit really well? Originally I thought of making a cottagecore island so I looked up villagers and I think Dobie would be good for a cranky as well.


I believe Teddy, Bam, and Sheldon would make for better options.


----------



## RedPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Melba is very sweet and seems to have that vibe. Also Whitney, even though she's snooty, she has a lovely pale fur that might look nice as a lot of cottagecore uses a white palette.


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

thank you for posting this thread - it saves me from making one myself   

i'm on a hunt now to gather up some dreamies in my mind that will also fit in well with their houses for my island aesthetic.

lobo is a bit of a stretch, but i think you could make it do-able to have him hanging around. his home is a little more blue than earth-tone, but i think he makes up for it with is personality <3


----------

